# Game 49: Bucks @ Nets--02.12.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 49
Milwaukee Bucks (25-23) @ New Jersey Nets (26-22)**
Sunday February 12th, 2006
6:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*T.J. Ford*</td><td>*Michal Redd*</td><td>*Jamaal Magloire*</td><td>*Bobby Simmons*</td><td>*Andrew Bogut*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.2</td><td>25.1</td><td>10.2</td><td>13.1</td><td>9.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.7</td><td>4.5</td><td>10.1</td><td>4.6</td><td>7.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>2.9</td><td>.6</td><td>2.1</td><td>2.2</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Charlie Bell*</td><td>*Dan Gadzuric*</td><td>*Joe Smith*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>4.9</td><td>5.4</td><td>8.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.4</td><td>3.0</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.0</td><td>.3</td><td>1.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>24.</td><td>12.7</td><td>19.1</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.0</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.4</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.5</td><td>.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.6</td><td>3.4</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bucks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Michael Redd 25.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson/Jason Kidd 7.1</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Jamaal Magloire 10.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.88</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>T.J. Ford 1.26</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .83</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Andrew Bogut 1.15</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Andrew Bogut 52.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 38.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Maurice Williams 40.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Michael Redd 85.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>26-22</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-25</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>19-31</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>18-32</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-35</td><td>12.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>41-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>30-20</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>26-22</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>29-20</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>25-22</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>25-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>25-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-25</td><td>17</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Bucks Lead Season Series 1-0*
11.02.05: Nets 96- Bucks 110 

*Upcoming Games:*
February 21st, @ MIL
April 9th, @ MIL​


----------



## Petey

Hopefully the Nets can exact some revenge for the 1st game on the season.

-Petey


----------



## JCB

I hope Michael Redd doesn't go off on us.


----------



## HB

I believe mo williams is nursing some injuries right now. Thats another guy that is likely to go off on the nets


----------



## GM3

Petey said:


> Hopefully the Nets can exact some revenge for the 1st game on the season.
> 
> -Petey


I was at that game and we better even the series out. We ow them an *** Whooping!


----------



## Vincanity15311

redemption game


----------



## AJC NYC

We are gonna win easy


----------



## Vinsane

We need to get some revenge


----------



## Vinsane

what about mo williams
vince still owes us a big game at the meadowlands


----------



## VCFSO2000

Vinsane said:


> what about mo williams
> vince still owes us a big game at the meadowlands


He's owed you all season...































Just jokin..I like how demanding you are of VC. You see the flaws that only I thought I saw and bring them out at times where everybody would just talk about the positives...Some see this as being a party-crasher. I see you as not being blinded.


----------



## neoxsupreme

I hope TJ Ford doesn't own us with his speed like last time.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bell is starting for Simmons, who is out with a foot injury.


----------



## XRay34

redd sick


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

it sounds so quiet in the stadium.


----------



## Petey

Redd hits 

...Nets can covert

Ford w/ the bucket.

Collins can't convert either.

4-0, Bucks.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

same crap as season opener ford and redd wh0rage


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

VC threeeee! Nets down 4-3


----------



## Petey

Carter with a 3.

Bucks miss.

Bucks tip it out of bounds as Carter trying to back down.

Carter is fouled by Bell.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Frank said this is a FRO crowd.

*F*riends and *R*elatives *O*nly.


----------



## XRay34

i bet if u screamed something from 25th row, players would hear it

empty as heck


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Ford, his first. Vince hits both at the line. 5-4 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd from downtown. 8-6 Nets


----------



## Petey

It's just going back and forth.

Carter hits both FTs.

Bucks hit from the post.

Kidd for 3.

Bell hits the jumper.

8-8.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> i bet if u screamed something from 25th row, players would hear it
> 
> empty as heck


 It's only a matter of time til someone does it.


----------



## Petey

Nets miss, Ford misses the 3, Collins board.

Kidd passes on the 3, hits the jumper.

8-10, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Redd hits the 3, wow he has a quick shot.

Carter misses from down town, Bogut w/ the board.

11-10, Bucks.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

F'N Michael Redd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd off to a quick start with the scoring.


----------



## XRay34

VC 7
Kidd 7

14-11 Nets


----------



## Petey

What BS.

Collins called on the loose ball foul going for the board.

Kidd steals it from Bogut, right at Ford... hits.

Ford backed off to not pick up the foul.

Redd misses the forced shot.

Krstic gives it up to Carter when Krstic had an easy layup, Carter hits under the hoop.

Ford w/ mad hops, Kidd pushes from behind...

Ford to the line?

Time out.

11-14, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out. Nets up 14-11


----------



## XRay34

TJ Ford is 5'8 and he crashes for offensive reb and gets 2 fts


kidd on fire 10 of the 17 nets points, vc ther other 7


----------



## Petey

Ford hits both, pulls the Nets lead down to 1.

Carter and Kidd have 7 points.

RJ to Kidd for 3!

Kidd has 10.

4:52 to play in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd again from downtown! 17-13 Nets lead


----------



## Petey

Collins in the game, and the Nets still give up an offensive board.

Magloire loses it.

Carter behind the back to Krstic, Krstic loses it.

Collins w/ the board.

Double T called.

Wait... just on Bogut.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vc bricks the ft


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Technical called on Bogut. Thats one way to slow down the Nets fast break...vince can't hi the FT though.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the free technical free throw.

Still Nets ball.

Jiri and Smith in now.

Kidd to Collins!

OVER Smith!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins knocks one down. 19-13 Nets


----------



## XRay34

what a joke!!!!!! another off reb layup

keep waiting rod thorn u idiot


----------



## Petey

Magloire misses, Smith w/ the board??

Another offensive board w/ Collins on the ground.

Smith with the put back.

Carter called for an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Offensive foul on Vince.

Cliffy and Vaughn in, Kidd and Collins out.


----------



## XRay34

crowd 2000 tops so dead


----------



## Petey

Vaughn and Cliff check in. Cliff has played in 1297 games now, no longer tied with Mark Jackson.

Krstic with the jumper.

Foul called on RJ.

Time out.

15-21, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on RJ. Time out. Nets up 21-15.


----------



## ghoti

Joe Smith is the captain of the Bucks?

He has a "C" on his jersey.

That seems odd.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> crowd 2000 tops so dead


 I can't say I can blame people for not wanting to drive out there.


----------



## squaleca

i dont think Jason is going to see much time in this game!!!


----------



## XRay34

lmao everyone who on upper deck being brought down to lower deck


----------



## Petey

Wow, the Nets just invited everyone in the upper deck down to the lower bowl.

Amazing.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

all the fans in the upper deck are getting invited downstairs.


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter15Nets said:


> lmao everyone who on upper deck being brought down to lower deck


lucky for them lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Joe Smith is the captain of the Bucks?
> 
> He has a "C" on his jersey.
> 
> That seems odd.


 he wasn't the #1 pick for nothing!


----------



## Petey

Ford gets one to roll in.

Nets now up 4.

Carter to Cliff, to Carter.
Carter to Vaughn, misses the 3.

Ford again.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

whats tj's ford beef with the nets


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> he wasn't the #1 pick for nothing!


It looks like Redd has one, too.

How many captains do they need?


----------



## Petey

Carter takes a shot from Ford, no call.

RJ drives and is fouled.

First chance for points for RJ, no shots taken... but 4 assists.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> It looks like Redd has one, too.
> 
> How many captains do they need?


 Everyone but Ervin Johnson.


----------



## Petey

RJ drops both, Nets bring in Wright.

Krstic called on a foul battling w/ Magloire.

Team's 4th.

Next is in the penalty.

Ford to Magloire.

Air Ball, caught, and RJ tips it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

i wonder if the cheerleaders made it to da game


----------



## Petey

Nets with some great help D.

24 second shot clock violation.

Wright to Vaughn, to RJ, to Cliff, Cliff gets a touch foul called, going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> he wasn't the #1 pick for nothing!



Joe Smith > Kevin Garnett


----------



## pinoyboy231

wow its so empty lol i wanna see wright get some action in this game


----------



## Petey

Padgett in for Krstic.

Gadz in as well.

Cliff hits both?

Well pushes it to 19-24.

Foul called on the foul, Ford to the line.

Ford is nasty...

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Ford 9 Points 3 Rebs 2 Dimes

I f'n hate him killed us 1st game too


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy with the nice dunk.


----------



## XRay34

rofl cliff robinson


----------



## Petey

Ford goes 1 of 2.

Nets up 4.

RJ to Padgett. Padgett's pass is picked off.

Padgett w/ the block on the other END!

Cliff on the BREAK... PULLS BEHIND HIS HEAD!

SLAMS!

Right out of the wing' book?

End of the 1st.

Nets up 26-20.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*End of 1st*
Nets 26
Bucks 20


----------



## pinoyboy231

ive never seen uncle cliffy dunk its so awesome


----------



## ghoti

Uncle Dunk - bringin' the funk!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pinoyboy231 said:


> ive never seen uncle cliffy dunk its so awesome


 yeah really, and people were saying Vince should have been in the dunk contest. We all know which Net should have been there.


----------



## JCB

Who says our big men can't dunk!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I wish I could think of a good joke about Jermaine Jackson playing for the Bucks.


----------



## XRay34

TJ Ford ladies and gentleman

what the ****

Don't mask curse words. ~ToddMac11


----------



## Petey

RJ, Cliff, Padgett...

Padgett scores under the basket!

Ford responds.

Nets hits.

23-30, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Everyone has been doing great with passing this game.


----------



## Petey

Nets go to the trap.

1 second on the clock, Ford misses, Gadz taps it out of bounds.

Nets ball.

Redd really sick huh?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Everyone has been doing great with passing this game.


true dat


----------



## Petey

Vuaghn misses, Welsch brings it down.

Smith hits.

RJ hits w/ the jumper.

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Put Carter or Kidd in


----------



## XRay34

Cliff Robinson = 39 year old baller


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Uncle Cliffy Wit Da 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Put Carter or Kidd in


 who needs them when you got cliff.


----------



## XRay34

Cliff Robinson is the best 40 year old baller besides Michael Jordan when he was with Wizards.


----------



## Petey

Padgett called on a foul away from the bucket.

Redd back.

Gadz posting Cliff, misses.

Vaughn w/ the board.

To Cliff for 3!

Nets up 10.

Gadz loses it off his leg.

Time out.

3 minutes gone by in the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Where is everyone else?

Isn't everyone snowed in tonight?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Jacque Vaughn better be 2nd string PG even when Jeff comes back

He just 10x smarter than him and better defender.


----------



## justasking?

The Nets seem to really try to find the open man all the time. They're having assists right and left. Shows good ball movement! Nice!!! :clap: 

Go Nets!!


----------



## HB

Good game it seems. TJ doing some help to my fantasy team also


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nice to see uncle Cliffy bouncing back after that horrible game against the Spurs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Jacque Vaughn better be 2nd string PG even when Jeff comes back
> 
> He just 10x smarter than him and better defender.


 I'm assuming he would be...he was in there before mcinnis got hurt.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets take an 11 point lead.


----------



## XRay34

Bench playing well.

Redd back in though so we should put VC back in


----------



## justasking?

Carter15Nets said:


> Jacque Vaughn better be 2nd string PG even when Jeff comes back
> 
> He just 10x smarter than him and better defender.


I sure hope so. NOt only 10x smarter, 100X a better defender as well compared to McInnis.


----------



## Petey

Padgett hits, Nets up 11.

Padgett called fouling Redd now.

RJ with some great play making out there.

Miss, Robinson taps to Padgett.

Robinson can't save it.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

go nets!! were better than dallas well at least by conference ranking that is!!!


----------



## CaptainFunk

Go Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright lays it in on the break! Nets up 14


----------



## XRay34

Oh crap they still got Toni Kukoc?

He sick

Wright witht he layup


----------



## XRay34

wow Wright was fouled


----------



## justasking?

Nice.. go Wright! :clap: :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1

Wright Was Fouleddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## SetShotWilly

Carter15Nets said:


> Bench playing well.
> 
> Redd back in though so we should put VC back in


As long as these guys are maintaining or extending the lead, i say let kidd and carter rest


----------



## Petey

Kukoc up short.

RJ w/ the board.

Sweeet lead pass by RJ to Wright... Wright hits the layup.

Vaughn w/ a super long board, wings it to Wright, can't put it down, no foul called.

BS.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

damit refs.. give my antoine wright some respect!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That would heave been nice for Wright to get that second one. Still, it was nice to see him get out and running.


----------



## GM3

Wright dunks from VC, now appropriate!


----------



## XRay34

OOOOOOOOOOH!!!!!!! Carter 2 Wright 1 handed ally oop dunk

timeout bucks


----------



## Petey

Kukoc travels, Nets up 13?

Time out?

No time out.

Kidd and Carter back in.

Wright stays, RJ out.

Carter w/ the LOB TO WRIGHT!

Bucks TIME OUT!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow


----------



## ghoti

I just yelled really loud!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

There We Go Baby! Antoine Wright Wit Da Alleyoop From Da Pass From Vc Baby!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright with the alley oop from Vince! That is a career highlight!


----------



## pinoyboy231

ghoti said:


> I just yelled really loud!!!!!!


same i almost choked on my pizza


----------



## SetShotWilly

Nice! go Wright


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright is on a 4-0 run!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Beautiful, Beautiful ****ING beautiful!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

15 assists on 16 field goals sharin da rock baby


----------



## ghoti

Wright playing like that gets me so pumped!!!!!!

It's better than any trade, that's for sure.


----------



## HB

Awesomeness, was Antoine excited


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wright with the alley oop from Vince! That is a career highlight!


Great for the kid!!! Hope this game is a confidence-booster for him. :clap:


----------



## Petey

Gadz misses, Kidd board?

CAA is LEAKING!

Time out!

Carter to Padgett, to Kidd, misses.

Redd fouled?

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

wow, thats the wright stuff!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

we need to give wright a nickname..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Redd hits from the line, ends a 11-0 Nets run. 41-27 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

f'n redd


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> Wright playing like that gets me so pumped!!!!!!
> 
> It's better than any trade, that's for sure.


 Yes, cause Wright can play the 4/5?

Kidd to Carter, to Cliff, to Padgett to Cliff, misses the 3.

Redd hits from the paint.

29-41, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

cliffy and wright on the floor


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Time out nets. Lead cut to 9.


----------



## Petey

Carter takes it to the rim, Bogut with the board.

Redd hits a 3.

32-41, Nets.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

redd has the quickiest release i have ever seen... how does he do it


----------



## XRay34

7-0 Run all by Michael Redd

in like 1 minute

16 point lead down to 9

Remembe rseason opener up 17 earlier, then redd went crazy and they won


----------



## Aurelino

Carter15Nets said:


> 7-0 Run all by Michael Redd
> 
> in like 1 minute
> 
> 16 point lead down to 9
> 
> Remembe rseason opener up 17 earlier, then redd went crazy and they won


game over, we lost.


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> Yes, cause Wright can play the 4/5?


No wiseguy, because the bench is horrible and every position needs an upgrade.


----------



## pinoyboy231

Carter15Nets said:


> 7-0 Run all by Michael Redd
> 
> in like 1 minute
> 
> 16 point lead down to 9
> 
> Remembe rseason opener up 17 earlier, then redd went crazy and they won


we're a different team now :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy

What happened to Wright?


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic to rj for da reverse dunk baby 

43-32 NETS


----------



## Petey

Nets can't onvert out of the TO.

Kidd w/ the steal.

Carter to Krstic, Krstic to RJ under the hoop.

RJ puts it down.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with the nice pass to RJ for the dunk. Lead back at 11.


----------



## JoeOtter15

vince misses the shot, HE HAD A WIDE OPEN LANE :curse:


----------



## XRay34

did you see v c


----------



## JoeOtter15

dID YOU SEE VC???


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter somehow leaks through the bucks for da beautiful layuppp


----------



## Petey

Magloire in the post.

Hits w/ the hook.

Carter misses.

Ford misses, Nenad w/ the board.

Kidd to Carter, Carter hits with the layup.

-Petye


----------



## pinoyboy231

Bogut=bust


----------



## JoeOtter15

i would love to see vince posterize bogut on that play


----------



## Petey

Redd misses, Kidd w/ the board.

RJ to Kidd, to Krstic, fouled by Magloire. 2nd.

Carter fouled going at the rim.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

JoeOtter15 said:


> i would love to see vince posterize bogut on that play



i thouhgt he would a few times who noes i hope he does


----------



## ghoti

I can hear individual fans clapping and talking in the rear channels of the surround sound.

It's pretty cool.


----------



## XRay34

pinoyboy231 said:


> Bogut=bust



Yep

Shoulda took Paul/Marvin/Frye

one of those 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pinoyboy231 said:


> Bogut=bust


 He's putting up decent numbers. I wouldn't say he's the best out of this draft, but I wouldn't call him a bust.


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> No wiseguy, because the bench is horrible and every position needs an upgrade.


 If the Nets can trade for a 4/5, Collins or Krstic goes to the bench, also upgrading it!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

those two fans up there look pissed lol


----------



## ghoti

I'm 95% sure Toni Kukoc will go to the Hall of Fame.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pinoyboy231 said:


> those two fans up there look pissed lol


 yeah, who knows why they wouldn't go down.


----------



## XRay34

Well if you got your girl or group with u, better to stay upstairs cause you alone and can pretty much make out with yo girl.


----------



## Petey

Carter is good on the 1st.

And the 2nd.

Nets up 12.

Bogut to Ford.

Ford trying to throw it in, touched by Collins.

Carter w/ the kicked ball.

So now 14 put on the clock instead of 4.

Redd hacked by RJ.

RJ doesn't think it's a foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

bs foul!


----------



## ghoti

Petey said:


> If the Nets can trade for a 4/5, Collins or Krstic goes to the bench, also upgrading it!
> 
> -Petey


That's a dream!

I'm excited because I never want to see Vaughn or McInnis at SG ever again.


----------



## mjm1

Worst Call All Night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Well if you got your girl or group with u, better to stay upstairs cause you alone and can pretty much make out with yo girl.


 You can do that at home too.

Redd cuts the Nets lead down.

Collins to Kidd, Kidd around Collins, has 12 now.

Nets up 49-36.

Bell makes the open 3.

Nets up 10.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Who The Heck!??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

that was a nice play by Ford


----------



## mjm1

abysmal


----------



## pinoyboy231

finish strong guys!!

WRIGHT COMIN IN BABY


----------



## XRay34

5-0 Run in 15 seconds

8 point game

same crap as season opener. chipping away


----------



## Petey

Carter to Ford... yes Ford.

Ford on the break, pushed Bell away, hits LOL

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

turnover machine


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a move by nenad!


----------



## Petey

Kidd throwing in, Carter pass picked off by Bogut.

Ford brings it out.

Ford to Magloire.

Krstic w/ the block.

Kidd to Krstic, puts it up and fouled by Bogut.

Completes the 3 point play.

Nets up 11.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

krstic wit da beautiful move and 1 

krstic to the line for the first time
sinks it

52-41


----------



## XRay34

Antoine Wright = Ray Allen


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright for three!!!!


----------



## Petey

Redd to Magloire... finishes.

3 second differential.

Carter to Wright for 3!!!



Ford can't hit?

Krsitc and Magloire going at it.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wright For Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Then A Fight


----------



## XRay34

hows that t on krstic

mcglorrie is a punk elbows him twice


----------



## HB

Antoine WRight might have finally arrived to the NBA


----------



## mjm1

magloire elbowed krstic, MAGLOIRE IS A PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK he should be ejected for a dirty play.


----------



## Petey

Nets up 12?

Half anyway.

Nets are 58% at the half.

43-55, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wright for three!!!!


Nice!!! Kid is probably in dreamland! :banana: :clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Antoine Wright is incredible tonight.

And thank god there were other players around to break up Krstic from getting pummeled by Magloire. That could have cut years off of Nenad's lifespan.


----------



## pinoyboy231

how many points does wright have?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Magloire, what a punk. And to think that he was an All-Star once...


----------



## squaleca

yes wright = 2nd most 3 pointers in NBA history!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

pinoyboy231 said:


> how many points does wright have?


 7pts


----------



## Jizzy

First RJ and Ford

Now Krstic and magloire

Am I sensing another rivalry?


----------



## justasking?

pinoyboy231 said:


> how many points does wright have?


7, if Im not mistaken. :clap:


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> yes wright = 2nd most 3 pointers in NBA history!!


 what are you talking bout?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Think wright will get double digits?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Krstic All Star said:


> Magloire, what a punk. And to think that he was an All-Star once...


Kobe's a superstar and he gave Mike Miller a worse shot.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Think wright will get double digits?


I hope so. :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Think wright will get double digits?




Knowing Frank he'll take him out and forget about him in the second while he plays RJ and VC the whole second


----------



## pinoyboy231

Lord-SMX said:


> 7pts



thanks bro


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> First RJ and Ford
> 
> Now Krstic and magloire
> 
> Am I sensing another rivalry?


 what happend... i just got here


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

How was the fight,was it any good?

That is what my Social Studies teacher always says. There will be a fight and he will ask if it was any good.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

neoxsupreme said:


> Kobe's a superstar and he gave Mike Miller a worse shot.


And Kobe got off easy too.


----------



## Lord-SMX

wait there was a fight... what happened


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> How was the fight,was it any good?
> 
> That is what my Social Studies teacher always says. There will be a fight and he will ask if it was any good.


 It got split up before anything could really happen.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> It got split up before anything could really happen.


 why was krstic the only one to get a T?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Interesting how none of the Bucks stepped in to stop Magloire... Every Net on the floor was there in a second.


----------



## XRay34

OMG Krstic ejected! WHAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Krstic Got ****ing Ejected


----------



## mjm1

Krstic Was Ejected Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Krstic All-Star

_Krstic _ was ejected?!?! And NOT Magloire?


----------



## squaleca

nah Wright will get plenty of time with the big 3 on the bench!!! Lord whats with the 512m u need a gig dude!!!


----------



## GM3

Bull**** call by refs!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Absolute b-------!


----------



## XRay34

Bucks and Spurs did something with REFS

Why do we continue to get hosed


----------



## GM3

Ghoti are you at the game? and if so go beat up one of the refs for us.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pinoyboy231 said:


> Krstic Got ****ing Ejected


 laaame


----------



## mjm1

thats ****ing bull**** right there, i want REASONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Kidd/Carter/RJ/Cliff/Collins I guess

Please hold up Jason


----------



## Jizzy

Why does every player get frustrated and go after Krstic?


Gerald Wallace
Antonio Davis
Jamal Magloire

There must be more


----------



## Sad Mafioso

What a joke!


----------



## squaleca

frank probably told the refs to get nenad out of there!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

squaleca said:


> nah Wright will get plenty of time with the big 3 on the bench!!! Lord whats with the 512m u need a gig dude!!!


 yea man i know but i'm gonna upgrade it later. Yea thats the biggest bottleneck on my pc. I'm running single channel, but once i get another 512 then i will be fully rocking


----------



## mjm1

It Was ****ing Instigated By Magloire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

jizzy said:


> Why does every player get frustrated and go after Krstic?
> 
> 
> Gerald Wallace
> Antonio Davis
> Jamal Magloire
> 
> There must be more



their jealous of krstics good looks and awesome skills :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> Why does every player get frustrated and go after Krstic?
> 
> 
> Gerald Wallace
> Antonio Davis
> Jamal Magloire
> 
> There must be more


 probably cuz krstic is the #1 pimp in the lands of nJ lol. They all hators


----------



## Krstic All-Star

jizzy said:


> Why does every player get frustrated and go after Krstic?
> 
> 
> Gerald Wallace
> Antonio Davis
> Jamal Magloire
> 
> There must be more


Because they're allowed to get away with it. Look at that ******** punk Magloire, who's somehow still in the game


----------



## squaleca

have they annouced the attendance yet??????


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my ****in god. How can Krstic get ejected? I think the refs are racist, that's why they always foul Krtsic and give him the bad treatment


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

pinoyboy231 said:


> their jealous of krstics good looks and awesome skills :biggrin:


 ha


----------



## JCB

that's bull


----------



## Lord-SMX

we are just going to have to ride out vc and wright!


----------



## mjm1

Thrown a PUNCH??????????????? ARE THEY OUT OF THEIR ****ING MINDS????????


----------



## pinoyboy231

they said krstic threw a punch? MY ***


----------



## Lord-SMX

did the half start?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The refs _thought _ they saw a punch. Unbelievable. Magloire tries to choke him and that's ok, but the second Krstic tries to defend himself it's an ejection. Bull**** all the way.


----------



## XRay34

PUNCH!?!?!??! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And they just showed Jamaal being dirty on 3-4 plays

What a F'N Joke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

This is complete ****ing bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the ****?!?!?!


----------



## pinoyboy231

dun worry we gonna verse them on the 21st krstic will get his REVENGE


----------



## GM3

Lord-SMX said:


> did the half start?


.

Not Yet, close.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

If Krstic threw a punch, he is my hero.

We now ahve a tough Center.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Mark Jackson just got it right - Magloire's been playing dirty. And the refs rewarded him for it. To hell with them


----------



## mjm1

I DEMAND AN INVESTIGATION AND COMPENSATION BY THE NBA FRONT OFFICE, THESE ****ING REFS have TO MUCH POWER!


----------



## squaleca

CR 6 min!! way to go frank!! idiot!!


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

Nenad next Rodman :biggrin:


----------



## pinoyboy231

there were two plays where they both went at it or should i say magloire went at krstic then the second play i guess krstic had enough and then fought back... wow how gay stupid refs


----------



## ghoti

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> If Krstic threw a punch, he is my hero.
> 
> We now ahve a tough Center.


He didn't do jack ****!!

He didn't take Magliore's crap, but he did nothing wrong at all.

He shouldn't have even gotten a T.


----------



## GM3

How many bull**** calls have we had this year! They reverse this **** before the half starts.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

least he did not back down we someone wit a lil fire out there


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> CR 6 min!! way to go frank!! idiot!!


 what?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Anyone want to start a petition letter to the NBA calling out the refs, and Magloire? I'll sign it!


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, the NBA officiating has been terrible to say the least. I've seen many games where the refs have blown calls and acted like punks. Why the **** doesn't any fan notice and report it?


----------



## GM3

Lets do this one for Curly!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Grandmazter3 said:


> How many bull**** calls have we had this year! They reverse this **** before the half starts.



A ****LOAD


----------



## mjm1

the refs better call EVERY ****ING TICKY TACK ON MAGLOIRE!!!!!111111111


----------



## XRay34

Watch Krstic get suspended too


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Lets do this one for Curly!


 :yes:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I'm boycotting the rest of this game in protest of referee-aided thuggery.


----------



## squaleca

well Jamals Canadian so i cant say anything bad!!! frank u moron!!


----------



## XRay34

Cmon!!


----------



## GM3

On a note: Krstic an average of 1 ejection per season. Soft? I think not!


----------



## fruitcake

squaleca said:


> well Jamals Canadian so i cant say anything bad!!! frank u moron!!


he's also the guy that doesnt want to play for Canada and didnt play for Canada in any recent international basketball competitions


----------



## XRay34

Redd and 1

chance for 3

nets 0 pts 0 for 5 in quarter


----------



## Krstic All-Star

One un-earned ejection per season.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> well Jamals Canadian so i cant say anything bad!!! frank u moron!!


 you're right, it is franks fault the refs made a bad call.


----------



## XRay34

jason collins couldnt finish if his life depended on it

2 feet away off glasses misses

he sucks


----------



## ghoti

I can't even watch this ****.

I feel like punching my TV.


----------



## squaleca

well neither does that south african kidd!! well make it evry other canadian nba baller for that matter!!!

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fruitcake

can somebody start giving play by play for the game again?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Nenad next Rodman :biggrin:


This is just the 1st stage. Soon he'll be dyeing his hair and getting the piercings and tattoos. LOL


----------



## NR 1

WTF is going on? :curse:


----------



## XRay34

4 minutes in and 0 points

this is digusting


----------



## fruitcake

squaleca said:


> well neither does that south african kidd!! *well make it evry other canadian nba baller for that matter!!!
> *
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


....nash?


----------



## Jizzy

What the ****s the score?


----------



## Petey

Nets haven't scored in 3+ minutes?

Bucks in a drought too with 3 points.

Back, sorry.

Bogut from under the basket.

Nets up 7.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

neoxsupreme said:


> This is just the 1st stage. Soon he'll be dyeing his hair and getting the piercings and tattoos. LOL


If he did that ****, he'd probably have more NBA "cred" or whatever.

Maybe he should try it.


----------



## mjm1

the refs cost us this game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

55-48
Once 16 point lead

7:30 to go in 3rd and Nets still have not scored

0 for like 20 and another open 3 thats a brick

0 for 8 in quarter all open shots


----------



## XRay34

55-50 Timeout NJ


----------



## Petey

Kidd can't hit the 3.

Nets Offensive board?

Kidd can't hit the 3 again.

Kidd knocks it away from Ford.

Bell cuts it to 5.

7-0 Bucks run.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

****ing refs made our net smaller on our end!!!


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses 3, Cliffy offensive board

Kidd misses another 3.

ICE COLD, 0/8 in the quarter.

Net lead down to 5! I hope the refs are ****ing happy!


----------



## fruitcake

...


----------



## XRay34

this is f'n disgusting


----------



## mjm1

The REFS COST US THIS GAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ghoti

Frank has to go crazy during this timeout and give the situation some closure.

The team is obviously as pissed as I am.


----------



## HB

Nets have gone cold


----------



## squaleca

i wish kidd would stop takng 3's hes so dam predictable!!!


----------



## Jizzy

These ****in refs. The whole Ron Artest situation started this **** with the refs being more protective


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh....it's another one of those quarters that I've grown so accustomed to this year... :nonono:


----------



## pinoyboy231

cmon nets lets go baby


----------



## VC_15

Guys just came, what's the issue with the refs?


----------



## XRay34

If we get swept by the Bucks @ NJ and both being 17 and 16 point leads respectively im gonna be pissed


----------



## Lord-SMX

wats w/ kidd and those 3's


----------



## pinoyboy231

VC_15 said:


> Guys just came, what's the issue with the refs?


nets have no respect... krstic gets ejected bs call...


----------



## XRay34

anyone want to freaking call a REACH IN FOUL!!! RJ WAS HAMMERED finally call a foul


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go net!


----------



## GM3

RJ beign aggresive!

Kidd misses another 3, stope taking them!


----------



## pinoyboy231

KIDD! wats wrong wit u come on..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> If we get swept by the Bucks @ NJ and both being 17 and 16 point leads respectively im gonna be pissed


 I have a feeling you're going to be angry about something either way.


----------



## XRay34

kidd wide open 3 brick

0 for 9

all open shots


----------



## Petey

RJ with the ball, Ford called on a foul.

Kidd inbounding.

Carter to Cliff, to Carter to Kidd, misses the 3 again.

Magloire called on a travel.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lets go Nets!!!! Come on!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

Magloire U **** Ing ******* Get Used To It U Traveled ***** **** U


----------



## squaleca

VC_15 kristic beat the **** out of Jamal!!!


----------



## fruitcake

are we going to score?


----------



## XRay34

jason collins in with no one guarding him lays it up


----------



## GM3

Magloire just pulled Collins to the floor and no call WTF?!?!


----------



## NR 1

:krazy: F.U refs :curse: 
uke: 

:rocket:


----------



## XRay34

go to hell michael redd


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Collins... hits under.

WOW, Collins first to score in 6.

Redd shows his form, has 19 now.

RJ fouled.

Oh defensive 3.

Nicer.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

collins actually made a layup! omfg


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins finally gets a hoop for the Nets


----------



## fruitcake

jason collins saves the day


----------



## Petey

And JKidd drops it.

Kidd to RJ.

To Kidd, RJ backing and fouled.

RJ fouled by Redd.

Wow, RJ has caused the Bucks to pick up 3 fouls in 2 minutes?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

come on nets finish this game strong


----------



## pinoyboy231

thank u collins


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

collins again!


----------



## XRay34

4 team fouls

vc should take it to the rack

of course he'll jack up 3's like kidd is


----------



## GM3

RJ fouled, RJ is pissed.

I wish Mason was still in the bucks. Krstic vs. Magloire, RJ vs. Mason.

Collins again, Collins our leading scorer for the quarter? Now ive seen it all


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Here's the letter I just sent to the NBA office:



> When players are allowed to get away with dirty play, it can be perhaps attributed to refs not seeing much of it. When players are rewarded in any way for such behavior, it is greatly to the detriment of the league. What Jamaal Magloire got away with in the first half of the game against the Nets is ridiculous, throwing elbows and holding opposing players left and right, in addition to dangerously flailing his arms repeatedly. But the truly egregious play occurred at the end of the first half. While jockeying for position, Magloire deliberately thrust his elbow into Nenad Krstic's chest, with force and intent. As they continued to be pressed together, Magloire began to push and shove, at one point appearing to be going for Krstic's neck. When Krstic attempted to push away, both were assessed technical fouls, and KRSTIC was ejected, for throwing an alleged punch that no replay could ever find. This is unconscionable. Fans do not go to see NBA games to witness such behavior, and certainly not to see the instigator of such events remain in the game. That is wholly unacceptable.To allow Magloire to remain in the game after his actions is tantamount to rewarding his dirty play. I am no longer watching this game as a result of this.
> 
> It would be easy for the league to shrug off the matter as being discretionary actions by the officials on the spot, who are owed deference. To a large extent, the officials do indeed require such deference in order to do their jobs. However, they erred greatly in this, and for the league to ignore it would be to compound the failure of the refs.
> 
> It is only to be hoped that the league firstly refuse to suspend Krstic, and then to apologize for the error of its officials. Magloire should be held accountable for his actions, and instead, only the recipient of his thuggish behavior, and his team, suffered. Surely this is not the message that David Stern seeks to convey for the NBA.


----------



## Petey

And Collins hits again.

Nets back up 8.

Ford hits.

Nets up 6.

Kidd backing Ford.

RJ fouled again, but no call.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

This was Magloires and the Bucks plan all along. They were getting a goof NJ *** kicki and they thought if they roughed up krstic, then he would get technicals and leave. Clowns


----------



## GM3

RJ misses a floater

Smith misses

Nets are attacking give them that.

VC will shoot 2.


----------



## XRay34

what defense are the bucks playing

zone?

wtf is this no room no where


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nice play by vince to draw the foul


----------



## Petey

....

Carter draws the foul, going to the line, he's 4 of 5 so far.

Bucks over the limit with 4:08 to go.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter drops both.

Ford around the screen and Magloire called on an offensive foul as JKidd takes a flop/dive... LOL

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

look at magloire... tripping kidd WTF OFFENSIVE FOUL THANK YOU


----------



## fruitcake

Krstic All Star said:


> Here's the letter I just sent to the NBA office:


nice! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

a foul on magloire? I never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## squaleca

Jamal 4 fouls noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

LUCKY BOUNCE BY KIDD lol


----------



## XRay34

kidd gets a crazy boucne bout time bro


----------



## Petey

Carter to Kidd...

Misses the 3... NO. Off the rim, high off the board, off the rim and goes in... LOL

Nets up 11.

Nets defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

what a crazy bounce


----------



## mjm1

say it with me, **** you refs **** YOU REFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

its ok to a miss a f'n shot redd


----------



## pinoyboy231

mark jackson "free atleast" i love this guy


----------



## HB

squaleca said:


> Jamal 4 fouls noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


Is Jamal your favorite player?

On a side note Kidd with 7 3pointers already. WTF?


----------



## pinoyboy231

isnt this the second time krstic got ejected?


----------



## squaleca

kidds gonna kill us in the playoffs if he takes this many 3's!!!


----------



## Jizzy

The Nets need to run and shave everything


----------



## squaleca

im being sarcastic!!!


----------



## ghoti

The YES Network is lucky I'm not at this game, because what I have to say to these refs would be clearly audible throughout the broadcast.


----------



## fruitcake

We have 23 assists on 24 made field goals!!! Holy ****!!!


----------



## Petey

Redd hits, Smith misses the jumper.

Cliff gets the foul called.

Nice play.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

vc did that last game too passs the ball then fake the layup


----------



## ghoti

pinoyboy231 said:


> isnt this the second time krstic got ejected?


He put an elbow in Gerald Wallace's ear last season.

Nasty Nenad don't take no **** from any punk *** fools.


----------



## Jizzy

ghoti said:


> The YES Network is lucky I'm not at this game, because what I have to say to these refs would be clearly audible throughout the broadcast.




You sound infuriated


----------



## SetShotWilly

ghoti said:


> The YES Network is lucky I'm not at this game, because what I have to say to these refs would be clearly audible throughout the broadcast.


I wish you were...


----------



## neoxsupreme

fruitcake said:


> We have 23 assists on 24 made field goals!!! Holy ****!!!


It just goes to show the positives of moving the ball and playing unselfishly.


----------



## fruitcake

bring in antoine wright!


----------



## GM3

Its called positive reinforcement frank! Wright plays good you give him more minutes in the game!


----------



## mjm1

stop shooting threes you ****ing morons


----------



## Petey

Cliff hits both, Cliff w/ the block on Redd's layup.

Redd misses the 2.

Padgett misses the 3. Gadz w/ the board.

Ford w/ the steal.

Ford to Redd and he's fouled.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

Good Foul Guys Good Foul!


----------



## NEWARK NETS

they should put the kid back in lets go wright


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Its called positive reinforcement frank! Wright plays good you give him more minutes in the game!


I swear, this lawrence frank didn't learn anything in his psychology classes. Play wright frank! :curse:


----------



## Jizzy

I told you guys that Wright won't play any more. Frank thinks if you score, you're not playing defense


----------



## XRay34

Dang if Padgett hit that open 3, we got a 15 point lead

30 seconds later, down to 8 points


----------



## Lord-SMX

hey we got our lead back


----------



## pinoyboy231

good job collins on drawing the offensive foul on redd


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I told you guys that Wright won't play any more. Frank thinks if you score, you're not playing defense


 there is still a whole other quarter


----------



## Lord-SMX

10pts :O


----------



## Petey

Redd cuts the Nets lead to 8, Carter responds, and Redd called on an offensive foul.

Nets get it back w/ a minute remaining.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

hey vince scored!


----------



## pinoyboy231

kidd u really have to make this...


----------



## mjm1

again, stop shooting THREES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3

Wright finally Frank!


----------



## XRay34

What the heck is this

1 for 10 from downtown or something in 3rd? and 90% of them open

last 2 games cant hit 3's


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> there is still a whole other quarter


 see


----------



## fruitcake

24 assists on 25 field goals now.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

ok coach...


----------



## pinoyboy231

padgett sinks!


----------



## HB

3rd Quarter watch


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the 3, but the Bucks tip it out of bounds, Nets ball with a new shot clock.

Wright on for RJ.

RJ has 6 point, 7 assists.

Carter to Cliff, to Padgett, hits the 3!!!

Another Nets assist.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets finally hit a 3 thats open


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Scotty P!


----------



## Jizzy

What quarter are we in?


----------



## Lord-SMX

Carter15Nets said:


> Dang if Padgett hit that open 3, we got a 15 point lead
> 
> 30 seconds later, down to 8 points


 lol thats the nets for you. And lots of the problem is L's fault. He knows that we arn't a good 3pt shooting team, but he still lets kidd take eight 3pt attempts


----------



## mjm1

Idiot!


----------



## pinoyboy231

wat was dat! lol YA GOTTA JUMP PADGETT haha nice try scott


----------



## Petey

Bucks turn it over again, Nets have it with 13 seconds left.

15 points Nets lead.

Carter lost a handle.

Bucks with 2.1 to do something.

TO called?

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

hahaha, that was ridiculous


----------



## HB

fruitcake said:


> 24 assists on 25 field goals now.


Thats Sacramento of 2000 like numbers


----------



## Lord-SMX

wright is back in!


----------



## XRay34

72-59 End 3


----------



## justasking?

This great ball movement is really paying off. Ita amazing how this Nets team seems to get one assist after another. Shows patience and unselfish play. :clap:


----------



## Petey

Ford misses from way down town.

59-72; Nets at the end of 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Up 13 at the end of 3


----------



## pinoyboy231

sharin da rock baby unselfish


----------



## squaleca

come on Vince 4 more turnovers! you can do it!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

man from 7-0 start by the bucks we held them to only 9pts the rest of the quarter. And we outscored them by 1


----------



## Jizzy

Holy ****, I thougt that was the 2nd quarter.


----------



## fruitcake

we are 17-2 when over 70% in assists on field goals made this season.

we are at 96% right now.

of course the better stat is that we haven't lost when up after 3 quarters


----------



## NEWARK NETS

sure glad im not a knicks fan..lets go nets..


----------



## ghoti

He put Wright in as soon as Vince or RJ sat.

That's the rotation.

RJ will sub for Carter and Wright will sit when Carter comes back.


----------



## Lord-SMX

17-9 run to finish the 3rd! lol


----------



## SetShotWilly

Wow Vince with 6 turnovers! Is he drunk?


----------



## AJC NYC

Lets go nets

and **** Jamal


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit da gymnastic flip or watever lol


----------



## Jizzy

N-N-N-N-N-N J unit!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

carter wit da swish

turn over bucks 

74-61 nets


----------



## Lord-SMX

61-74


----------



## Petey

Bogut misses the layup, but gets the board and the put back?

4 points, but 11 board.

Carter hits on the other end.

Lob to Bogut, and he throws it away.

Ford called on a foul.

Cliff in now for Collins.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

nice defnese by Wright


----------



## Lord-SMX

SetShotWilly said:


> Wow Vince with 6 turnovers! Is he drunk?


 its probably cuz of red and ford. Both are super quick and peskey defenders cuz kidd also has 3


----------



## Petey

Vaughn to Carter... Nets up 61-76!

Bogut w/ the ball, fouled by Cliff rom behind.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

wright>bogut


----------



## XRay34

Bogut what a bust


----------



## neoxsupreme

SetShotWilly said:


> Wow Vince with 6 turnovers! Is he drunk?


Man he's blind, his passes are always getting picked off, he's got to watch that.


----------



## Lord-SMX

hell yea we on a 4-2 w/ only 1 starter on the floor


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

That was a nice play by Padgett right there.


----------



## GM3

Robinson from Cliffy. 

Last year I thought Cliffy wasnt worth 2 2nd rounders, Man am I glad Im wrong.


----------



## Lord-SMX

oohyea and wright gots a steal (i think thats his first right?)


----------



## Petey

Cliff hits, has 12.

Padgett w/ the assist.

And Ford takes it to the basket.

Carter draws the foul on Bell.

63-78, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> Bogut what a bust


 I wish I could have a bust like that on this team.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> oohyea and wright gots a steal (i think thats his first right?)


 sorry its wright's 3rd nba steal


----------



## HB

Grandmazter3 said:


> Robinson from Cliffy.
> 
> Last year I thought Cliffy wasnt worth 2 2nd rounders, Man am I glad Im wrong.


I thought he was gotten for a TE


----------



## pinoyboy231

nice try wright turnover bucks NETS BALL


----------



## Petey

Carter misses, Smith board, Bucks step out of bounds.

Padgett misses the 3.

Wright taps it... to the Bucks.

Nice energy.

Bucks lose it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I wish I could have a bust like that on this team.


 yea... he's good but he's young1


----------



## XRay34

we just can't hit open 3's

last 2 games we like 4 for 30 from downtown when open 

lucky bucks stink tonight


----------



## Jizzy

You get the feeling that we just lost concentration in the Spurs game. It seems as if our players wanted to take there ffrustration out on the next team which were the Bucks. Let me be the first to say it...


Bucks 187


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> *Robinson from Cliffy.*
> 
> Last year I thought Cliffy wasnt worth 2 2nd rounders, Man am I glad Im wrong.


I knew cliff was good, but passing it to himself? damn


----------



## GM3

Hbwoy said:


> I thought he was gotten for a TE


TE and 2 2nd Rounders.


----------



## Petey

Padgett off a feed from Cliffy.

Nets up 17!

63-80.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

padgett wit the layup from da beautiful pass from uncle cliffy


----------



## NEWARK NETS

nice pass uncle cliff


----------



## fruitcake

Antoine Wright the only player right now that has less than 2 assists on the game.


----------



## NEWARK NETS

i have not been on in a while... what do you guys think bout this tim thomas stuff.?


----------



## Lord-SMX

hells yea...


----------



## squaleca

no the spurs are just a dam good team!! 7-0 road trip!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231

crowd estimated 5100


----------



## Petey

After the Bucks TO.

Kidd in for Carter.

Ford turns it over.

Padgett fouled.

Misses the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

fruitcake said:


> Antoine Wright the only player right now that has less than 2 assists on the game.


 yea, we have nice passing overall. 28dimes to 30made shots!


----------



## pinoyboy231

look at those two lonley people still at the top...


----------



## Lord-SMX

scott p with 10pts in 14min


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

squaleca said:


> no the spurs are just a dam good team!! 7-0 road trip!!!


 huh?


----------



## Petey

Bell air ball, Redd can't save it.

Kidd to Wright, to Vaughn... Vaughn loses it to Kidd.

Kidd can't hit.

Ford to Bell... finishes at the hoop.

Where is RJ or Carter?

Kidd has it slapped away by Ford?

RJ back.

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lord-SMX said:


> scott p with 10pts in 14min


With several boards and assists too! :clap:


----------



## squaleca

kidd u idiot step back a foot!!!


----------



## HB

It seems RJ is perfectly content not shooting


----------



## mjm1

pinoyboy231 said:


> crowd estimated 5100


pretty good for the largest blizzard on record in the metro area.


----------



## Petey

Reece Gaines in for Ford.

Cliff called on an offensive foul.

Nets still up 16.

7 to play in the 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

KIDD Stop shooting 3's! give the ball to cliffy, wright, and scott P


----------



## HB

Wow THE same Reece Gaines. I didnt know he was still in the league


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliffy with the nice move to the hoop


----------



## GM3

Carter ready to come back in.

Redd wants to win this.


----------



## Petey

Redd loses it off his foot, Vaughn can't hit.

Magloire hits, as Bucks had a 3 on 1, with Cliff back.

Cliff hits.

Great ball movement.

Padgett and Cliff hook up how many times?

Redd hits, has 24 now.

Nets up 14.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Take kidd out, dammit


----------



## Lord-SMX

nets up 14


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

29 assists, 32 FGs, 50% shooting. Wow


----------



## Petey

29 assists, 32 feild goals.

RJ hits, and Bell responds w/ a layup.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Cliff, Cliff misses, Bucks fighting w/ Padgett for the board... Nets ball as last touched by the Bucks.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

justasking? said:


> With several boards and assists too! :clap:


 scott P: 10pts, 4boards, 4dimes, 1to, 1block, 2personal fouls!

great overall game from scott P. Go into pistons strong


----------



## CaptainFunk

Come on Nets this game is ours GOGOGOGOGO. I want Vince to posterize Bogut.


----------



## neoxsupreme

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> 29 assists, 32 FGs, 50% shooting. Wow


Nice


----------



## Lord-SMX

we want this game more then bucks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wright with the play of the game


----------



## Lord-SMX

give rj more touches. he's 3/5, 7boards, 8pts


----------



## Jizzy

I was there...

I was there when George and Weezy were moving on up
Hallelujah

I was also there for the bad times

When Florida lost James to the tragic auto

I was ther when Tooty got those awful braces

When ArnoldJackson got beat up by the Gooch, I was there

So before you decide, I was there


----------



## Petey

*Re: Nets Game Thread*

Kidd w/ the ball fake, but throws it away, Bucks still touched it last.

Carter back.

Carter to Cliff, hits in the post.

Cliff the MVP!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wright with the play of the game


 what happend?


----------



## fruitcake

31 assists on 33 now.


----------



## Petey

*Re: Nets Game Thread*

Carter called on his 3rd foul, Nets only have 2 in the 4th.

Nets up 71-87.

Nets called on a defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

just close out the GAME ALREADY!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vince Carter an All-Star. Michael Redd not. :nah:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Lord-SMX said:


> what happend?


 that alley oop he had earlier. They were just saying that was the play of the game.


----------



## Lord-SMX

jizzy said:


> I was there...
> 
> I was there when George and Weezy were moving on up
> Hallelujah
> 
> I was also there for the bad times
> 
> When Florida lost James to the tragic auto
> 
> I was ther when Tooty got those awful braces
> 
> When ArnoldJackson got beat up by the Gooch, I was there
> 
> So before you decide, I was there


 wtf??


----------



## GM3

Lord-SMX said:


> what happend?


Alley Oop from Vince


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I'm voting Nenad for player of the game


----------



## Petey

*Re: Nets Game Thread*

Redd with the shot clock down to 3.

Redd has 27 now.

Nets up 87-74!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

we had 31 on 34 against the knicks


----------



## justasking?

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince Carter an All-Star. Michael Redd not. :nah:


 LOL! :yes: :laugh: You're so naughty... but so true. :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord-SMX

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> that alley oop he had earlier. They were just saying that was the play of the game.


 ooh i thought he made another play


----------



## mjm1

just close out the game PLEASE!


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> just close out the GAME ALREADY!!!




Amazing


----------



## mjm1

dont stop the clock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX

come on vc 7to's


----------



## Petey

*Re: Nets Game Thread*

Carter with the bad pass, Kidd picks up a foul now.

Redd called on a 24 second shot clock violation... LOL

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: Nets Game Thread*

Bucks have 20 turnovers now.

Carter in the lane, with the bucket and going to the line.

Wild play.

Where is Vinsane?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Lord-SMX said:


> come on vc 7to's


I know. Its unbelievable. Come on VC... you're better than that.


----------



## fruitcake

jeez vince- no assists on that play?


----------



## mjm1

jizzy said:


> Amazing


what is your problem, EVERY single time i post you come back with some tiny witty remark, just STOP


----------



## GM3

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241575

Vote for Player of the Game.


----------



## pinoyboy231

lets go nets


----------



## SetShotWilly

0 rebounds for vince today. wow


----------



## fruitcake

Grandmazter3 said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=241575
> 
> Vote for Player of the Game.


game not over....


----------



## squaleca

why are the big 3 all still in the game??


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> what is your problem, EVERY single time i post you come back with some tiny witty remark, just STOP




Dude, you gots to relax. The game is over already, I don't why you act like we're losing. But I feel for you


----------



## fruitcake

squaleca said:


> why are the big 3 all still in the game??


because they need to pad their stats.


----------



## Lord-SMX

2min left and a 16pt lead


----------



## squaleca

i guess Vince does care abouts stats when the games a blow out!!!


----------



## mjm1

carter having some fun, goltending LOL


----------



## fruitcake

8 TOs for Vince. Two more for a double-double!


----------



## squaleca

come on 2 more Vince!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Frank: take out the starters. Don't them get Magloire-d and hurt.


----------



## HB

Vince's crunch time points are going up. Stotts should be wondering why Frank still has his starters in


----------



## Jizzy

Wow, this game is taking forever to end


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:



> Vince's crunch time points are going up. Stotts should be wondering why Frank still has his starters in


 Isn't the lead too big for Crunch time points?

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets only have 26 rebounds in this game!?


----------



## squaleca

im upbeat!!!! after this win!! oh wait now we go on the road!! dam!!


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Isn't the lead too big for Crunch time points?
> 
> -Petey


Good point forgot about that.


----------



## Lord-SMX

good overall game by the nets


----------



## JCB

:banana:


----------



## squaleca

Vince better be more agressive on the road!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

squaleca said:


> im upbeat!!!! after this win!! oh wait now we go on the road!! dam!!


Pistons are waiting for revenge.


----------



## BrooklynBound

Collins had a great game... positioning, boxing out, picks


----------



## Jizzy

Put out the word, NJ has emerged, started from the bottom now has surged. Most preferred. I finesse


----------



## Phenom Z28

Good team win for NJ tonight. Everyone showed up and contributed.


----------



## JCB

neoxsupreme said:


> Pistons are waiting for revenge.


 But they won't get it. :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets 1. Refs 0


----------



## neoxsupreme

jizzy said:


> Put out the word, NJ has emerged, started from the bottom now has surged. Most preferred. I finesse


Nice freestyle. Like the sig too


----------



## Lord-SMX

Krstic All Star said:


> Here's the letter I just sent to the NBA office:


nice ****


----------



## SetShotWilly

neoxsupreme said:


> Pistons are waiting for revenge.


Plus they lost to Heat today as well. It Will be a very tough game for Nets to pull off a win


----------



## Petey

SetShotWilly said:


> Plus they lost to Heat today as well. It Will be a very tough game for Nets to pull off a win


 Wade finished with 37 and scored the Heat's last 17. Heat by 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic All Star said:


> Nets 1. Refs 0


Actually its Nets 1, Refs 1. Heat Game :curse:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Grandmazter3 said:


> Actually its Nets 1, Refs 1. Heat Game :curse:


Damn, I had that one suppressed. :curse:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kinda got on the stats late but I did get them...

Jason Kidd passed Ron Harper on the all-time steals list and should be catching Magic soon...

13. Magic Johnson - 1,724
*14. Jason Kidd - 1,719*
15. Ron Harper - 17,16

The Nets are on pace for a 45-37 record after the W.


----------

